# Java Eingabe HELP ( eclipse )



## BuHli-SoAD (16. Sep 2006)

Tag zusammen.. ich hab echt nicht viel ahnung von java aber wir müssen in der schule einige programme schreiben

Programm 1 

Es sollen alle Teiler einer Zahl bestimmt werden 

Porgamm 2 

Polindrom ( soll lesen ob 1 wort/satz von vorne und von hinten gleich ist ) 


hier Prog 1.

import java.io.BufferedReader;
import java.io.InputStreamReader;

public class Teiler0 {
long zahl =1000;

  public static void main(String args []) {
	   System.out.println("");
	   System.out.println("Programm zur Berechnung aller Teiler");
	   System.out.println("");
	   BufferedReader buf = new BufferedReader( new InputStreamReader(System.in));
	System.out.print("Bitte geben Sie eine Zahl ein:       ");

   new Teiler0();
  }

  public Teiler0() {
	System.out.println("");
	System.out.println("");
    System.out.println("Teiler der Zahl "+zahl);
      for (long teiler =1; teiler<=zahl; teiler++) {
         if ( ( zahl % teiler)==0)
         System.out.print("  "+teiler);
         }
    System.out.println();
  } // Konstruktor
} // class



<-- ich brauche hier HILFE für eine Eingabe.. d.h. ich will die Zahl selbst eingeben und sie soll nicht wie hier durch " long zahl = 1000 eingegeben werden... 
hoffe mir kann jmd helfen



Porgramm 2


// Palindrome.java - check if a string is a palindrome
public class Palindrome {
  public static void main(String[] args) {
    String  str1 = "eye", str2 = "bye";
    System.out.println("Palindrome detection");
    System.out.println(str1 + " "
                        + isPalindrome(str1));
     System.out.println(str2 + " "
                        + isPalindrome(str2));
  }
  static boolean isPalindrome(String s) {
    int left = 0;
    int right = s.length() - 1;
    while (left < right) {
      if (s.charAt(left) != s.charAt(right))
        return false;
      left++;
      right--;
    }
    return true;
  }
}



<-- auch hier bräuchte ich ne eingabe für die wörter...


kann mir vllt jmd helfen? ich wär überaus dankbar!!!


Grüße 
Tim


p.s. icq : 168890140


----------



## Xandro (16. Sep 2006)

Ich empfehle Dir das Kapitel über Eingaben in der Konsole von www.javabuch.de.
Dort findest Du eindeutig das, was Du benötigst ... und noch viel mehr


----------



## Guest (16. Sep 2006)

sorry ich hab da trotzdem gar keinen plan von...

ich hab das mal versucht mit dem 

 System.out.println("Bitte a eingeben: ");
a = Integer.parseInt(din.readLine());


usw..

weil ich nicht weiß wie das funzen soll.. also das system.out blabla ok, 

aber das was danach hinsoll weiß ich bei den beiden programmen leider nicht..

also helft mir 

BITTE


----------



## zubi (16. Sep 2006)

Haste Xandros link angeschaut? Da werden mehrere Beispiele sehr genau erklärt...


----------



## Tobias (16. Sep 2006)

Wir machen keine Haus-, Schul- oder sonstwas -aufgaben.

Tobias


----------

